# Parkerizing your shop made tooling.



## swatson144 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a blasting cabinet but it is in storage.  I have made some tooling from 1018 and quesmium214 everything is rusting as expected. So today turned out to be ~ 70F and I decided to do the 1st parkerizing in a decade or so.



Not bothering with the blasting cabinet I donned safety glasses, ears, a hoody, leather gloves, good dust mask, Ah heck had I a space suit it'd be the uniform of the day. Ricocheting beads are a discomfort.  It should be mentioned that I had water warming to temp IAW the solutions instructions (no argument since Mrs wasn't home (subtle hint). With rubber gloves all parts were scrubbed in HOT water and soap. then rinsed in HOT water and soap. Technically one blasts these parts to a totally frosty appearance for best results. Unfortunately soon after I started i realized that I was missing a couple projects in the group. One feels as if the sands of all time has settled in to make the fleas of a thousand camels at home in the nooks and crannies of ones person. A cabinet is better! I was shooting ~ .02" bead at 100 psi (probably beyond the tools limits, but I suck like that). When doing receivers and barrels it is all done to perfection. When doing me own shop projects call me Nancy! 

I only mention this for you who sans cabinet want to parkerize. Tain't pleasant.

Having been blasted to minimum acceptable standards  and a soak in the parkerizing solution (IAW the instructions) I got some tooling that won't want to rust so much.


Sorry I had a smaller file made but got the wrong one.




'twas supposed to be that one.

Steve


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good from here. 

I see that you did the blast cleaning out side. Did you do the "soak in the parkerizing solution (IAW the instructions)" in the house since the Mrs wasn't home?

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep guilty as charged. 
Though none of her pyrex was involved.  i have me own and even a stainless tanke to fit barrels.

A good gas stove is hard to beat for parkerizing.

Steve


----------

